# There goes Carova



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

http://www.dailyadvance.com/News/2018/02/05/Currituck-to-impose-beach-parking-fee-May-1.html

Guess I'll be doing Avon for drum season from now on.


----------



## Jollymon (May 21, 2015)

"Sand Tax", So let's see how much more we can squeeze out of the "Tourist Cash Cow"


----------



## Dr. Bubba (Nov 9, 1999)

A little more comprehensive article here. Never have seen a municipal or county govt entity move so fast on something like this.

https://outerbanksvoice.com/2018/02/06/pay-to-park-under-consideration-for-currituck-beaches/


----------



## surffshr (Dec 8, 2003)

Too many people


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

"The Currituck County Board of Commissioners appears on the verge of implementing a plan requiring a pass to park on the county’s beaches by as early as this May"

It ain't a DONE DEAL just yet.. I think if enough people voice their displease via phone call and social media maybe it wil sway them


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

I doubt it tuna... Those folks wheel the power in Currituck.. BIG $..... do like they like to do.........


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

I agree it’s a done deal. Beaches up there are packed because cheap skates won’t buy a permit for the south beaches. They have todo something. They already passed a must air down law and must drive up at the dune line. Park in the middle of the beach, and no vehicles near the surf.


----------



## retired (Oct 20, 2016)

Glad at the last minute I decide to stay in Avon this year. I haven't been to the outer banks in several years due to congestion. Its kind of like Disney World....it takes about 10 years for me to forget the pain of being there in the summer.


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

I get that, but it's a Parking Pass, not a beach driving pass... as I said in a previous thread in the 4x4 section... you can ride the beach as much as you want; you just can't park and fish or play. So at most it appears it will knock out most of the "Day Trippers" which I am in that category, for the most part.

A "Parking Pass" will not alleviate the "mad house" traffic during tourist season.


----------



## Dr. Bubba (Nov 9, 1999)

Also agree this will happen. I will gladly pay and/or continue to visit with a close friend who's long been a property owner
I wonder if the parking permit will be required for the refuge portion of the beach north of 17?


----------



## dialout (Feb 5, 2011)

Someone must have stayed at Rehoboth or Dewey. I went there this summer for a few days and was amazed at the parking fees, fines, regulations ...did a little reading and saw parking generated over 4 million dollars of income a year WOW


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

sand flea said:


> http://www.dailyadvance.com/News/2018/02/05/Currituck-to-impose-beach-parking-fee-May-1.html
> 
> Guess I'll be doing Avon for drum season from now on.


Avon Pier will be closed for repairs starting October 8, 2018, they are planning on getting it all done before the Spring 2019 season, lot of work, so no Fall Fishing there.

Avon Beaches will be open so come on down and soak a bait at Ramp 38. Price is less than Currituck and there is more bait available.

Likely very little Drum fishing will occur up past Corolla starting this year, I never fished much there anyway, too far from my home grounds on Hatteras.

Savfish just might get past that other Drum Pro in the 2018 Joe Mullet Memorial MAN Tournament, should be empty beaches...


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

Currituck County beach parking rule passes on a 5-1 vote


----------



## twbranch (May 28, 2014)

I am against it but I saw first hand the issues up there last year. It was peak season and tourists were disrespectful of the beach. It's appalling to me!


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

Well You know how much they LOVE a Dollar, Especially when the dollars belong to Yankee Tourists... 

The fees are from the Friday before Memorial Day through Labor Day. The fees for PARKING will not alleviate the traffic on the beach because many just go ride the beach and never park for any significant period of time.

I never go up there until after Labor Day anyway. Currituck residents and property owners are exempt for the most part, each rental will get two parking passes. I can only imagine the "Goat Rodeo" they are going to have trying to enforce a local ordinance.

The folks from Va and surrounding areas outside of Currituck County who day trip in the summer whether fishing, or just playing on the beach are the ones getting the SHAFT.


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

The crusers are the pain on any beach. You see the same three Jeeps driving past 6 times. They drive how many hours to get here then drive all day on the beach SMH


----------

